# Woven labels Are Mighty



## bossmarius (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello forums
I wanted to know if the woven labels in the pictures are high definition, damask or satin & As far as dealing with hats please share your comments and thoughts or real life experiences pro and cons of both satin and damask labels. BTW this is not for shirt because as far as shirt im a firm believer of tagless shirts, I want information woven labels for hats. 

Also... if you know any good companies or places to check that will provide good quality service, please feel free to share  Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of what you are showing here is embroidery. 

Whether to use satin or damask is more of a personal choice depending on what look you're going after. For cap patches, I would use damask.


----------



## bossmarius (Feb 10, 2013)

splathead said:


> Most of what you are showing here is embroidery.
> 
> Whether to use satin or damask is more of a personal choice depending on what look you're going after. For cap patches, I would use damask.


Thanks for your reply, Do you know what the sizes for the labels are or like an average size ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bossmarius said:


> Thanks for your reply, Do you know what the sizes for the labels are or like an average size ?


Any size you want. 

Go into a store that carries these brands with a small ruler or tape measure. Pick out ones you like and measure them.


----------

